# OBS 26.1.2



## Bossman (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm running the newest version of OBS on Mac Big Sur 11.1. The virtual camera is not showing up in the tool selection at the top of OBS but is showing on the bottom right hand side above Start Streaming. When I select the camera output on Google Chrome I can select the OBS Virtual Cam as the source but it just shows my webcam and not the virtual cam. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!

21:20:31.800: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7820HQ CPU @ 2.90GHz
21:20:31.800: CPU Speed: 2900MHz
21:20:31.800: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
21:20:31.800: Physical Memory: 16384MB Total
21:20:31.800: OS Name: Mac OS X (NSMACHOperatingSystem)
21:20:31.800: OS Version: Version 11.1 (Build 20C69)
21:20:31.800: Kernel Version: 20.2.0
21:20:31.809: hotkeys-cocoa: Using layout 'com.apple.keylayout.US'
21:20:31.809: Current Date/Time: 2021-01-28, 21:20:31
21:20:31.809: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
21:20:31.809: Portable mode: false
21:20:31.922: OBS 26.1.2 (mac)
21:20:31.922: ---------------------------------
21:20:31.923: ---------------------------------
21:20:31.923: audio settings reset:
21:20:31.923:     samples per sec: 48000
21:20:31.923:     speakers:        2
21:20:31.935: ---------------------------------
21:20:31.935: Initializing OpenGL...
21:20:31.961: Loading up OpenGL on adapter ATI Technologies Inc. AMD Radeon Pro 560 OpenGL Engine
21:20:31.961: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.1 ATI-4.2.13, shading language 4.10
21:20:32.046: ---------------------------------
21:20:32.046: video settings reset:
21:20:32.046:     base resolution:   1920x1080
21:20:32.046:     output resolution: 1920x1080
21:20:32.046:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
21:20:32.046:     fps:               30/1
21:20:32.046:     format:            NV12
21:20:32.046:     YUV mode:          709/Partial
21:20:32.046: NV12 texture support not available
21:20:32.046: Audio monitoring device:
21:20:32.046:     name: Default
21:20:32.046:     id: default
21:20:32.046: ---------------------------------
21:20:32.058: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.so'
21:20:32.065: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
21:20:32.192: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
21:20:32.192: No blackmagic support
21:20:32.204: [mac-virtualcam] version=1.3.0
21:20:32.271: [VideoToolbox encoder]: Adding VideoToolbox H264 encoders
21:20:32.280: [obs-browser]: Version 2.10.0
21:20:32.280: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 85.0.0-HEAD.2273+g93b66a0+chromium-85.0.4183.121
21:20:32.456: os_dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib->/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib): dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib, 257): image not found
21:20:32.456: 
21:20:32.456: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
21:20:32.456: ---------------------------------
21:20:32.456:   Loaded Modules:
21:20:32.456:     vlc-video.so
21:20:32.456:     text-freetype2.so
21:20:32.456:     rtmp-services.so
21:20:32.456:     obs-x264.so
21:20:32.456:     obs-vst.so
21:20:32.456:     obs-transitions.so
21:20:32.456:     obs-outputs.so
21:20:32.456:     obs-filters.so
21:20:32.456:     obs-ffmpeg.so
21:20:32.456:     obs-browser.so
21:20:32.456:     mac-vth264.so
21:20:32.456:     mac-virtualcam.so
21:20:32.456:     mac-syphon.so
21:20:32.456:     mac-decklink.so
21:20:32.456:     mac-capture.so
21:20:32.456:     mac-avcapture.so
21:20:32.456:     image-source.so
21:20:32.456:     frontend-tools.so
21:20:32.456:     decklink-ouput-ui.so
21:20:32.456:     decklink-captions.so
21:20:32.456:     coreaudio-encoder.so
21:20:32.456: ---------------------------------
21:20:32.456: os_dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser->../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so): dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so, 257): image not found
21:20:32.456: 
21:20:32.456: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
21:20:32.484: Switched to Preview/Program mode
21:20:32.484: ------------------------------------------------
21:20:32.485: All scene data cleared
21:20:32.485: ------------------------------------------------
21:20:34.063: coreaudio: device 'Brad’s AirPods Pro' initialized
21:20:34.064: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Mic/Aux'
21:20:34.121: adding 42 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 42 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)
21:20:34.121: 
21:20:34.729: coreaudio: device 'Built-in Microphone' initialized
21:20:34.731: Switched to scene 'Scene'
21:20:34.734: ------------------------------------------------
21:20:34.734: Loaded scenes:
21:20:34.734: - scene 'Scene':
21:20:34.734:     - source: 'Display Capture 2' (display_capture)
21:20:34.734:         - filter: 'Crop/Pad' (crop_filter)
21:20:34.734:     - source: 'Window Capture' (window_capture)
21:20:34.734:         - filter: 'Crop/Pad' (crop_filter)
21:20:34.734:         - filter: 'Chroma Key' (chroma_key_filter)
21:20:34.734:     - source: 'Audio Input Capture' (coreaudio_input_capture)
21:20:34.734: ------------------------------------------------
21:26:50.857: Video Capture Device: No device selected
21:26:50.860: User added source 'Video Capture Device' (av_capture_input) to scene 'Scene'
21:26:56.081: Video Capture Device: Selected device 'OBS Virtual Camera'
21:26:56.081: Video Capture Device: Using preset 1280x720
21:27:03.031: Video Capture Device: Selected device 'FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)'
21:27:03.031: Video Capture Device: Using preset 1280x720
21:27:12.233: Video Capture Device: Selected device 'OBS Virtual Camera'
21:27:12.233: Video Capture Device: Using preset 1280x720
21:31:01.349: User added filter 'Chroma Key' (chroma_key_filter) to source 'Video Capture Device'
21:31:07.266: User removed filter 'Chroma Key' (chroma_key_filter) from source 'Video Capture Device'
21:31:25.833: User Removed source 'Video Capture Device' (av_capture_input) from scene 'Scene'
21:36:48.547: Video Capture Device 2: No device selected
21:36:48.550: User added source 'Video Capture Device 2' (av_capture_input) to scene 'Scene'
21:36:55.621: Video Capture Device: Selected preset AVCaptureSessionPreset1280x720
21:37:02.521: Video Capture Device 2: Selected device 'CamTwist'
21:37:02.521: Video Capture Device 2: Preset 1280x720 not available
21:37:02.521: Video Capture Device 2: Using preset 320x240
21:37:05.556: Video Capture Device 2: Selected device 'OBS Virtual Camera'
21:37:05.556: Video Capture Device 2: Using preset 1280x720
21:37:07.434: Video Capture Device 2: Selected device 'CamTwist (2VUY)'
21:37:07.434: Video Capture Device 2: Preset 1280x720 not available
21:37:07.434: Video Capture Device 2: Using preset 320x240
21:37:09.450: Video Capture Device 2: Selected device 'FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)'
21:37:09.450: Video Capture Device 2: Using preset 1280x720
21:37:16.750: Video Capture Device 2: Selected device 'OBS Virtual Camera'
21:37:16.750: Video Capture Device 2: Using preset 1280x720
21:37:20.472: Video Capture Device 2: Selected preset AVCaptureSessionPreset960x540
21:37:21.865: Video Capture Device 2: Selected preset AVCaptureSessionPreset352x288
21:37:23.775: Video Capture Device 2: Selected preset AVCaptureSessionPreset320x240
21:37:27.068: Video Capture Device 2: Selected preset AVCaptureSessionPreset1280x720
21:37:30.455: Video Capture Device 2: Could not load resolution
21:37:33.454: Video Capture Device 2: Selected preset AVCaptureSessionPreset1280x720


----------



## obsaviobs (Feb 1, 2021)

Bossman said:


> I'm running the newest version of OBS on Mac Big Sur 11.1. The virtual camera is not showing up in the tool selection at the top of OBS but is showing on the bottom right hand side above Start Streaming. When I select the camera output on Google Chrome I can select the OBS Virtual Cam as the source but it just shows my webcam and not the virtual cam. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!
> 
> 21:20:31.800: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7820HQ CPU @ 2.90GHz
> 21:20:31.800: CPU Speed: 2900MHz
> ...


I have the same issue


----------



## obsaviobs (Feb 1, 2021)

"running the newest version of OBS on Mac Big Sur 11.1. The virtual camera is not showing up in the tool selection"
Solved


----------

